# What breed is he? Looks like oegb, thoughts?



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

My favorite little roo, dusk, is the son of these two chickens. I've been told they're both old English game bantams but the daddy roo is a mix between two old English game bantams. So... What would that make their son? Also, which one does he seem to resemble more?


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

If it helps, the little brown one underneath the mommy that looks more like a deer (fawn-dawn, hence the name) is him when he was just born


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

A bantam game looks just like a chipmunk as a chick. I had one just like yours, and named him Chipper.


----------

